

If you were the last person in the world, would you build a parser? - Garbage
http://procworld.blogspot.com/2011/03/writing-architecture.html

======
pohl
tl;dr: use the builder pattern instead.

My answer to the headline: "heck yeah, that would be prime concentration
time!"

